# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2020



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2020 às 01:09)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Jan 2020 às 14:42)

Sol radioso por Faro! Senão está igual ao 1 de Janeiro do ano passado pouco faltará portanto mais do mesmo. O ano passado na 1ª/2ª semana tivemos boas geadas inclusive em zonas do litoral. Este ano não parece ser o caso... Esperemos que chova breve. 
Bom Ano a todos!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Jan 2020 às 18:33)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia que começou com uma boa camada de geada e algum nevoeiro nas zonas baixas. De madrugada, por volta das 03:30h, saí de Portalegre com 10ºC e cheguei a Arronches com 0ºC, chegando mesmo a ir ao -1ºC na passagem pelo rio.
De resto, dia agradável e com algumas nuvens altas ao final do dia.












Alguma névoa a formar-se em zonas mais baixas:








_______________
Máx: *14,4ºC*
Min: *-1,0ºC*

Neste momento, *6,7ºC*.

Um excelente 2020 a todos!


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2020 às 00:08)

*1,5ºC* e 100% hr. Alguns bancos de nevoeiro junto ao rio e de facto está previsto. A AEMET tem aviso amarelo até amanhã de manhã para a província de Badajoz devido ao mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2020 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e enfadonho. 

Máxima: 14.5ºC
mínima: 8.4ºC

Bom Ano a todos!


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2020 às 22:18)

Aqui também foi mais um dia enfadonho, desde último episódio de chuva que os dias têm sido de Primavera, nada de nevoeiro ou temperaturas baixas, enquanto este padrão se mantiver dificilmente mudará.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2020 às 22:52)

Boa Noite,
Tal como referido, dia enfadonho com céu muito nublado a partir da tarde. Alguma geada pela manhã.
A EMA de Elvas esteve abaixo dos 10ºC até meio da tarde devido ao nevoeiro, certamente.
Máx: *13,5ºC*
Min: *-0,3ºC*

Neste momento, céu nublado e* 8,2ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2020 às 00:06)

Boas,
Dia com algumas nuvens, mas não passou disso. Nevoeiro de madrugada e manhã e neste momento, vai-se formando nas zonas mais baixas.
Foto tirada com o telemóvel, mas nota-se algo 





Máx: *15,2ºC*
Min: *3,8ºC *(feita há uns minutos)

Neste momento, *3,7ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2020 às 02:55)

Tal como disse no post anterior, estava-se a formar nevoeiro.  No entanto, para já não é denso e dispersa-se.
Há 30 minutos atrás:




Agora:





Até ao momento, mínima de *2,5ºC*. Atual de *3,3ºC*.

*EDIT (03:24h): *nevoeiro cerrado, mas verticalmente não é nada denso, pois vejo o céu estrelado, ou seja, está “retido” no vale. A temperatura desceu, entretanto, provavelmente devido ao afastamento do nevoeiro evidente na última foto chegando aos 2,2*C. É sempre notável a descida quando não há vento ou nuvens.
Ambiente bem gelado com* 2,4*C *atuais


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2020 às 18:51)

Boa Noite,
Nevoeiro matinal, mas que rapidamente deu lugar a um dia com céu praticamente limpo havendo apenas algumas nuvens no horizonte. Ambiente algo fresco devido ao vento de Leste que se fazia sentir.








Alguma água a brotar nos campos:




Um pouco mais acima, neste mesmo local, está este belo nascente:





Entretanto, parece não haver previsão de chuva nos dias mais chegados. 
_____________
Máx: *12,5ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC*

Atual de *6,1ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:25)

Boas, por aqui, um belo dia de sol embora algo frio. 

Máxima: 15.4ºC
mínima: 7.4ºC
actual: 9.3ºC

As temperaturas estão perfeitamente dentro do normal para a época.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2020 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. 

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 7.1ºC
atual: 9.0ºC

Neste momento, bastante humidade e frio.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2020 às 21:41)

Boas. Por aqui entra a secura de novo, 11.1ºC e 43% HR, com uns 29% na estação do IPMA na serra...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2020 às 23:17)

Bem os dias estão fenomenais por aqui. Não está calor nem frio! Dias muito soalheiros sem uma "pinga" de vento o que acaba por não dar incómodo com as temperaturas de 16º/17ºque se fazem sentir. Para se ter noção da falta de frio... O arrefecimento noturno não tem sido suficiente para reverter o aquecimento diurno. As caves, garagens, armazéns estão amenos e que normalmente nesta altura eram para ficar gélidos durante várias semanas. Os dias estão exactamente a fotocópia do ano passado e as noites, para já, menos frias.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2020 às 16:17)

Boa tarde,

Informo que, após alguns problemas técnicos com as duas estações meteorológicas (Sitio das Fontes e Carvoeiro), ambas foram hoje alvo de substituição das peças danificadas e manutenção das restantes e encontram-se, agora, 100% operacionais novamente.

Na estação do Sitio das Fontes foi colocado um novo anemómetro e um novo sensor de temperatura (o outro ainda estava bom, mas já com alguns anos e aproveitei para substituir por um novo).

Na estação de Carvoeiro, praticamente levou uma estação nova. Anemómetro e conjunto ISS novos, com o balde do pluviómetro já com protecção contra gaivotas.

Os dados em tempo real podem ser consultados novamente nas nossas páginas dedicadas:
http://meteofontes.cm-lagoa.pt/
http://meteofonteslitoral.cm-lagoa.pt/


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2020 às 16:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Informo que, após alguns problemas técnicos com as duas estações meteorológicas (Sitio das Fontes e Carvoeiro), ambas foram hoje alvo de substituição das peças danificadas e manutenção das restantes e encontram-se, agora, 100% operacionais novamente.
> 
> ...



REMAC 1 / REMAC 2  weathercloud...


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jan 2020 às 17:53)

Boas,
Uma foto da geada de hoje em Arronches (tirada por uma amiga):





Entretanto, Portalegre não baixou dos 10ºC com humidade baixa. Safam-se as inversões térmicas, felizmente o panorama atual não provoca intensificação do vento de Leste.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jan 2020 às 10:04)

Temperatura mínima cerca de 3º e a Serra D'ossa sem aparecer na WebCam!

Nevoeiro e 6,2º atualmente


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2020 às 18:12)

Kraliv disse:


> Temperatura mínima cerca de 3º e a Serra D'ossa sem aparecer na WebCam!
> 
> Nevoeiro e 6,2º atualmente



onde está Lusitania? Google maps dá-me restaurantes!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2020 às 22:07)

Estremoz: já choveu em 2019 ... agora céu limpo !


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2020 às 19:10)

Boa Noite,
Mais alguns dias pelo Alentejo. Hoje dia com muito sol, mas algo fresco devido ao vento moderado de norte.
Só apetece andar pelo campo! 








Água bem limpinha:








Ainda algumas marcas onde a grande cheia de dezembro chegou....








________________

Registo de uma mínima de *-2,4ºC* esta semana. Vai ao encontro da foto do meu último post. Nesse dia a EMA de Elvas também registou uma mínima negativa, -0,6ºC.


Neste momento, temperatura a descer rapidamente. *4,4ºC* atuais.
A mínima foi de *3,8ºC*, certamente que será batida.



Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: já choveu em 2019 ... agora céu limpo !


2020


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2020 às 20:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais alguns dias pelo Alentejo. Hoje dia com muito sol, mas algo fresco devido ao vento moderado de norte.
> Só apetece andar pelo campo!
> 
> ...


Ai essas saudades da Santa Terrinha... batem sempre mais forte 
Dias bonitos pelo Alentejo. Que não durem muito...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2020 às 20:28)

joralentejano disse:


> A mínima foi de *3,8ºC*, certamente que será batida.


Foi batida, mas o vento já deu o ar de sua graça.  Não me surpreende porque a previsão automática do IPMA e o GFS ainda colocam algum vento ao longo da madrugada. Aliás, as mínimas mais baixas estão previstas para Domingo, Segunda e Terça.
Mínima de *3,5ºC*. Atual de *4,6ºC
*


João Pedro disse:


> Ai essas saudades da Santa Terrinha... batem sempre mais forte
> Dias bonitos pelo Alentejo. Que não durem muito...


Sem dúvida João Pedro! 

É verdade...por muito agradáveis que sejam, aquilo que é demais também aborrece e agora não é altura para ter semanas e semanas de sol apesar disso já ser o normal dos nosso invernos. Não me posso queixar porque aquela semana de dezembro rendeu muito aqui pelo Alto Alentejo. No entanto, o facto de ter chovido muito em tão pouco tempo é que acabou por proporcionar aquelas valentes cheias porque na realidade, muitos nascentes ainda necessitam de muita chuva para ficarem abastecidos. A saída das 12z tanto do GFS com do ECM não foram favoráveis para o Sul, mas vamos na esperança que vá mudando, para melhor de preferência...


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2020 às 21:25)

Esqueci-me de referir que há 10 anos atrás, estávamos assim:













Saudades! 
______
*5,1ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jan 2020 às 20:31)

Boas,
Mínima nada de especial por aqui devido ao vento que, apesar de fraco, faz sempre a diferença na descida de temperatura. No geral, dia de céu limpo.
Máx:* 14,4ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC*

*2,5ºC* atuais. Entretanto, apareceu uma ligeira brisa, suficiente para estagnar a temperatura.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2020 às 12:25)

Boas,
Mínima mais baixa do inverno e uma boa camada de geada. Acordei por volta das 9, mas ainda havia em bastantes locais.
Só para ter uma ideia:
























___________
Ver a geada no campo é sempre melhor, mas não houve possibilidade.

Mínima de *-2,7ºC.* No ano passado a mínima mais baixa foi -5ºC registada no dia 7 de janeiro.

Neste momento, *11,1ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2020 às 19:40)

Boas,
O dia resumiu-se a céu praticamente limpo e temperatura fresca.
Algures pela Serra de São Mamede:




Final do dia:









Neste momento, estão *2,1ºC*.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jan 2020 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Manhã gélida pela região. Em Portalegre, tal como existe normalmente uma "ilha" no nevoeiro, a geada é um fenómeno que praticamente não surge na Cidade Branca. Temperatura fria, próxima aos 5 ºC/ 6 ºC, com algum vento próprio da inversão térmica.
Mas, no tal local em falamos várias vezes (1 km após S. Tiago) o panorama muda radicalmente. O branco tornou-se o tom dominante, com o termómetro do carro a baixar logo para os 0 ºC. Em Arronches, -2 ºC, mas arrisco dizer que devem ter chegado entre os -5 ºC e os -4 ºC. @joralentejano podes confirmar este valor??


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2020 às 10:24)

Mínimas horárias valentes na região sul:

Aljezur: -3,4ºC
Alvalade do Sado: -2,8ºC
Oriola,Portel: -2,3ºC
Zambujeira: -2,3ºC
Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal: -2,1ºC
Portimão(Aeródromo): -0,9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2020 às 12:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Manhã gélida pela região. Em Portalegre, tal como existe normalmente uma "ilha" no nevoeiro, a geada é um fenómeno que praticamente não surge na Cidade Branca. Temperatura fria, próxima aos 5 ºC/ 6 ºC, com algum vento próprio da inversão térmica.
> Mas, no tal local em falamos várias vezes (1 km após S. Tiago) o panorama muda radicalmente. O branco tornou-se o tom dominante, com o termómetro do carro a baixar logo para os 0 ºC. Em Arronches, -2 ºC, mas arrisco dizer que devem ter chegado entre os -5 ºC e os -4 ºC. @joralentejano podes confirmar este valor??


Valente geada, é verdade! Assim que puder, confirmo a mínima, mas penso que ficou entre -3/-4ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Jan 2020 às 12:40)

Geada leve hoje ali perto da Vila Sol /Quarteira. Deve ter sido um pouco por todo o Algarve nas zonas baixas. Mais forte no interior, como é normal. 
Esperemos que chova algo nos próximos dias. Os níveis de água no solo já começam a ficar críticos outra vez.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2020 às 13:05)

Boas,
A mínima de ontem pode ficar de lado, porque a de hoje foi ainda mais baixa.  
Umas fotos da geada: 


































______________

Mínima de *-3,3ºC*. 

Neste momento, estão *10,6ºC*.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2020 às 19:42)

Boas,
Depois do início de manhã frio e com muita geada, a tarde foi fresca e só não estava pior porque o vento tem sido praticamente nulo. 
Nos próximos dias parece vir alguma chuva, mas com a situação prevista após isso, que irá potenciar o vento de leste, acho que nem vale a pena dizer que vai dar para manter a humidade dos solos.  Faz parte, o pior é o facto de não chover nada de jeito. 

Máxima de *12,3ºC*

Neste momento, *2,8ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia com céu com algumas nuvens altas e com alguma geada na relva.

Máxima: 15.6ºC
mínima: 4.6ºC
actual: 9.4ºC


----------



## Illicitus (14 Jan 2020 às 10:05)

O dia começou com chuviscos aqui por Lagos. Céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jan 2020 às 14:42)

Boas,
Chove pela primeira vez em 2020 , de forma moderada. 

Mínima de *1,1ºC*.

Dia frio, *9,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2020 às 00:00)

Boa Noite,
Depois daquele período de chuva inesperado durante a tarde e que ainda durou algum tempo, não choveu mais.
Ah, belos 4mm que o GFS prevê para aqui nos próximos dias.  A verdade é que os outros não estão melhores e se a sinóptica prevista até ao final do mês não mudar, janeiro vai terminar muito mal. Vamos ver...

Destaque para o dia frio, pois, o sol nunca apareceu. Muita névoa também presente.





Máxima de *10,4ºC*

Atualmente, céu pouco nublado e *7,2ºC*. Vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2020 às 01:07)

Há alguém a reportar da Costa Alentejana? 
Parece-me que a tal linha de instabilidade está a entrar pelo Sudoeste Alentejano. Bem, desta não estava à espera!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2020 às 01:28)

Acumulados na passagem da zona de instabilidade na Costa Alentejana (1:20): 

*Rede NETATMO:* 
São Teotónio - 10,5 mm 
Cabo Sardão - 1,5 mm 
Vila Nova de Santo André - 1,3 mm 

*Rede Wunderground: *
Quinta do Anjo - 1 mm 
Azeitão - 0,5 mm 
Sines - 1,5 mm 
Monte da Courela - 0,7 mm 
Cavaleiros - 3,8 mm


----------



## comentador (15 Jan 2020 às 13:42)

Boa tarde!

Eis a primeira chuva de 2020. Alvalade do Sado com 7,0 mm. Nada mau em tempo de miséria cada vez pior. Aqui 0,5 mm já é motivo de alegria.


----------



## RedeMeteo (15 Jan 2020 às 16:38)

Almodôvar a contrastar com o resto do Alentejo com uma boa rega:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/mapa-regional/


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2020 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia com sol e algumas nuvens. Choveu fraco de manhã, mas mal molhou o chão.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 11.7ºC

A estação de Albufeira acumulou 7,3 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2020 às 23:48)

*Acumulados nas estações NETATMO, hoje, no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo: *

Aljezur: 21,7 mm
São Teotónio: 21 mm
Monchique: 12,4 mm 
Messines: 2,7 mm 
Galé: 6,1 mm 
Albufeira: 4,8 mm 
Boliqueime: 0,7 mm 
Vales Mortos: 0,6 mm
Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 8 mm 
Faz Fato: 0,2 mm


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2020 às 15:09)

Dia de sol fantástico por Albufeira! Vento quase nulo! À espera ds chuva da próxima frente...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2020 às 19:55)

Estremoz: já chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2020 às 21:59)

A frente atravessou o Alto Alentejo algo enfraquecida. Entretanto, o distrito de Évora saiu mais beneficiado porque apanhou umas das partes mais intensas da mesma.
Acumulados na minha zona:
Portalegre: *3.5mm*
Netatmo: *3.1mm*
Elvas: *2.9mm*
Campo Maior: *1.2mm*

Portalegre leva *9.4mm* mensais. A netatmo, *4mm* sendo os 0.9mm dos dias em que houve nevoeiro ou geada. Veremos o que rende sábado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2020 às 22:40)

Mais uma frente passou no Algarve, mas desta vez completamente dissipada e quase que não acumulou no Sotavento (o ECMWF, mais uma vez, acertou em cheio ): 

*Acumulados na rede NETATMO (Baixo Alentejo e Algarve): *

Alvito - 4 mm
Ferreira do Alentejo - 2,7 mm
Vales Mortos - 0,1 mm
Vila Nova de Santo André - 4,8 mm
Cercal - 5,2 mm
Ribeira de Salto - 9,7 mm
Almograve - 3,1 mm
São Teotónio - 4,6 mm
Monchique - 4,1 mm
Praia da Luz - 1,5 mm
Lagos - 3 mm
Portimão - 1,4 mm
Ferragudo - 0,7 mm
São Bartolomeu de Messines - 1,3 mm
Carvoeiro - 1 mm
Algoz - 0,9 mm
Quarteira - 0,7 mm
Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo - 0,3 mm
Tavira - 0,2 mm
Cabanas de Tavira - 0,1 mm
Faz Fato - 0,3 mm
Villablanca (Huelva) - 0,2 mm


Não sei qual é o registo da estação de Vila Real de Santo António, mas na linha costeira da província de Huelva os chuviscos nem sequer acumularam. 

A ver se na próxima semana ocorre uma bela cut-off que deixe uns belos acumulados no Algarve, como está previsto no ECMWF e no GFS.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

Para a semana ainda é muita fruta... Nem a 24h os modelos acertam quanto mais  a 150h. Bom neste momento é a nossa melhor hipótese... Facto é que já são muitas situações em que existe uma previsão razoável a alguns dias e depois vai sempre piorando até chegar ao dia.
Bom a frente rendeu uns chuviscos por aqui como esperado! Nem para regar serve!


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Jan 2020 às 23:10)

Primeiro episódio de chuva com o novo pluviômetro de Marvão com balanço bastante positivo. 0,3mm de diferença entre Marvão e Maral


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Jan 2020 às 09:21)

Ontem a lotaria sorriu entre Odeceixe e Aljezur, com alguma convecção na frente que "estacionou" naquele troço de costa durante largos minutos e acumulou, em Aljezur, *14,4 mm*. Dá a sensação pelo radar que as zonas mais activas passaram ligeiramente a norte, pelo que acumulados maiores localizados não são de descartar!


----------



## comentador (17 Jan 2020 às 11:46)

Bom dia,

A frente de ontem à noite rendeu 5,5 mm em Alvalade do Sado, esta semana já segue com 12,0 mm. Hoje o dia está com um forte nevoeiro chovediço.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2020 às 22:45)

Para amanhã volta a chuva às regiões do sul, com baixa probabilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas (até 29 %) no Alentejo na parte da manhã.


----------



## frederico (18 Jan 2020 às 08:15)

Nao consigo aceder aos dados das estacoes da DR de Agricultura do Algarve, o site mudou e nao encontro nada. Alguem sabe o que se passa?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2020 às 10:53)

Quase 20mm acumulados na minha estação em Portalegre, nada mau. A partir de amanhã vem o vento forte a muito forte de nordeste no entanto...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2020 às 11:26)

frederico disse:


> Nao consigo aceder aos dados das estacoes da DR de Agricultura do Algarve, o site mudou e nao encontro nada. Alguem sabe o que se passa?


http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/sagralg.htm


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2020 às 12:10)

Por São Brás de Alportel vai chovendo fraco a moderado à já 2 horas sem parar. É a orografia a fazer das suas. Chuva preciosa para esta zona!


----------



## MikeCT (18 Jan 2020 às 12:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Por São Brás de Alportel vai chovendo fraco a moderado à já 2 horas sem parar. É a orografia a fazer das suas. Chuva preciosa para esta zona!



Em Faro (cidade) também tem pingado a manhã toda... 4,8mm acumulados para já


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jan 2020 às 12:56)

MikeCT disse:


> Em Faro (cidade) também tem pingado a manhã toda... 4,8mm acumulados para já



Nesta última hora tem estado a chover bem!!
Veremos o que nos reserva a cut off posteriormente!


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2020 às 13:25)

A minha estimativa é de 10mm para o interior pelo menos a Norte de Estoi/ São Brás de Alportel. Choveu bem das 9h às 12h. Agora mais calmo, alguns chuviscos apenas. Já restituíu a humidade aos solos superficialmente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2020 às 19:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e alguma chuva.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 11.0ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm





frederico disse:


> Nao consigo aceder aos dados das estacoes da DR de Agricultura do Algarve, o site mudou e nao encontro nada. Alguem sabe o que se passa?



O site não mudou, deve estar em actualização, na próxima semana já deverá funcionar e com os dados de Dezembro 
disponíveis, já no mês passado aconteceu o mesmo.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2020 às 20:52)

trovoadas disse:


> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/sagralg.htm


Já não consultava esses dados à algum tempo... 
Apenas deu para constatar a miséria que foi o ano de 2019 em termos de precipitação. Só o se safou o mês de Dezembro que ainda não tem dados e Abril que acabou por ser um mês mediano em algumas estações. Claramente dados de um clima Árido/Semi-Árido. 
O leste Espanhol, ainda que pontualmente tem tido mais precipitação e para já vai continuar a ter.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Jan 2020 às 21:45)

Boas, 
Dia de alguma chuva por aqui.. Num máximo de cerca de 5 mm. 
Em relação a suposta cut off tudo muito, muito incerto. 
Serão dias de alguma instabilidade mas a precipitação estara ainda muito dependente da sua posição final!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2020 às 22:19)

Estremoz hoje com 14,3 mm de precipitação.


----------



## Illicitus (19 Jan 2020 às 05:31)

Hoje de manhã viajei de Lagos para Milfontes. Apanhei chuva com alguma intensidade na serra do Espinhaço de Cão. Penso que seria interessante haver uma estação por ali, já que é um dos locais daquela zona onde mais chove.

A chuva manteve-se, embora com menor intensidade até Aljezur. O resto do caminho foi mais marcado por zonas de nevoeiro cerrado.

De qualquer forma, dá para notar que a Costa Vicentina e a parte mais a sul do Litoral Alentejano, não estão nada mal. Campos verdes e poças/charcos visíveis um pouco por todo o lado.

Chuvisca agora em Milfontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2020 às 11:17)

A minha estação em Portalegre já registou rajadas de 60 km/h. Vamos ver onde chega até à manhã de amanhã, onde o vento vai estar forte de nordeste.

Edit: 72 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2020 às 12:07)

Já atingi 80 km/h de rajada na minha estação, sendo que é o maior valor registado desde que tenho a Davis, batendo até a Elsa.  Ainda há mais vento até amanhã, bela nordestada.

Edit: *85 km/h*


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2020 às 13:34)

Boas,
Alguma precipitação ontem pela região, nada por aí além e com a ventania de Leste prevista nos próximos dias só serve mesmo para dizer que choveu.  A sorte é que depois destes 2/3 dias de muito vento seco, parece que vai voltar a chover novamente, mas logo se vê porque com as cut-off's podem haver grandes desilusões ou até surpresas. 
Acumulados de ontem: 
Portalegre: *20.6mm*
Netatmo: *9.4mm*
Elvas: *12.4mm*
Campo Maior: *6.6mm*

Mensalmente: 
Portalegre: *30.4mm* (média 95.5mm)
Netatmo: *13.6mm*
Campo Maior:* 8mm*

Que miséria... Veremos esta semana.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2020 às 15:18)

A média instantânea do vento chegou aos 62 km/h durante o primeiro período de rajadas de 80-85 km/h, agora está mais calmo mas está previsto intensificar de novo para a noite, vamos lá ver onde chega. Há alguns anos que não havia nordestada tão forte, várias ocorrências de quedas de árvore pela zona.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Jan 2020 às 18:15)

*Portalegre: vento já derrubou 9 árvores. Semana começa com descida da temperatura*

O vento forte já derrubou cerca de uma dezena de árvores, este domingo, no Alto Alentejo.
Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre disse que foram registadas um total de nove ocorrências relacionadas com quedas de árvores, nos concelhos de Portalegre, Elvas, Marvão, Alter do Chão e Nisa.
A previsão de vento forte levou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) a colocar sob aviso amarelo os distritos de Castelo Branco, Viseu e Guarda.
O aviso está em vigo até 9h00 de terça-feira, devido à previsão de vento forte, com rajadas até 110 quilómetros/hora.
Portalegre não está sob aviso amarelo, ainda assim o vento já provocou alguns estragos.
Nota ainda para a descida da temperatura esta segunda feira, em Portalegre a máxima prevista é de 7 graus, a mínima de 1 grau.

Rádio Portalegre 

O IPMA emitiu aviso amarelo para todos os distritos do Centro e Sul na última hora, daí ter riscado aquele ponto. Espero que não haja grandes estragos nas próximas horas.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2020 às 19:10)

joralentejano disse:


> *Portalegre: vento já derrubou 9 árvores. Semana começa com descida da temperatura*
> 
> O vento forte já derrubou cerca de uma dezena de árvores, este domingo, no Alto Alentejo.
> Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre disse que foram registadas um total de nove ocorrências relacionadas com quedas de árvores, nos concelhos de Portalegre, Elvas, Marvão, Alter do Chão e Nisa.
> ...


Por aqui o vento esta tarde, já me derrubou um limoeiro que tinha aqui ao pé de casa, e o IPMA fala em rajadas até 70km/h, por cá já ultrapassou e bem esse valor...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2020 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens a vaguearem pelo céu e vento forte com rajadas desde do início da tarde.

Máxima: 16.5ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC

Na próxima semana deverá vir uma cut-off, espero alguma precipitação mas nada de muito relevante, se chegarmos aos 50 mm embora, essa possibilidade seja mais alta junto à fronteira do que no resto do Algarve. A região de Cádiz e principalmente a zona de Marbella/Málaga são aquelas que poderão ser mais afectadas pela cut-off.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (19 Jan 2020 às 22:02)

Mô..que ganda barrigada de vent!!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Jan 2020 às 22:32)

O vento continua a soprar forte com rajadas.
5°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2020 às 22:36)

Rajadas a atingir acima de 80 km/h de novo na minha estação. Imensas quedas de árvore pelo distrito.

Edit: Um período de vento forte levou a média aos 68 km/h  Mais um recorde desde que tenho a Davis.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2020 às 22:39)

Estremoz: 5,3 ºC  

Vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2020 às 23:28)

Estremoz: 4,6 ºC agora. Se se continuar a descer a este ritmo, a temperatura deverá descer até provavelmente aos 2 graus negativos ao início da manhã... Até agora será a manhã mais fria deste inverno.

O vento continua forte com rajadas.

Muitas quedas de árvores, sobretudo no interior centro e Alto Alentejo:

https://ocorrenciasativas.pt/map/2020140003853


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2020 às 02:43)

No Sabado a Serra do Caldeirao esteve em modo esponja algumas zonas devem ter passado dos 10 mm.

A cut-off e muito imprevisivel, nos anos 80, 90 e 00 houve muitas destas que afectavam mais o sotavento e interior alentejano, mais a Andaluzia Ocidental, mas na ultima decada foram super raras. Lembro-me bem dos dias em que VRSA ficava com as ruas alagadas com as celulas que vinham de Sul ou de Sueste. Anos 90, escola primaria.


----------



## vamm (20 Jan 2020 às 07:26)

Bom dia! 
Com 2ºC por aqui e, pelo menos na vila, sem geada visivel


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2020 às 07:30)

Estremoz: mínima de 2,8 ºC e 3,0 ºC agora. Vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2020 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Nova rajada de 87 km/h na minha estação agora ao início do dia, tendo já virado para Sul provavelmente devido à invasão da camada de inversão. 85 km/h de máximo ontem, sendo que a EMA registou 95 km/h, apenas a 2 km/h do registo de 2005 numa situação de nordeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2020 às 18:53)

Boas,
Hoje sim, um dia frio e digno de Janeiro.
Máxima: 6,2°c
Mínima: 1,7°c
O vento foi uma constante ao longo do dia.


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2020 às 19:20)

A precipitação no Algarve já levou um corte, isto porque a partir do dia 25 o vento e a sinóptica vão virar devido à aproximação de um sistema frontal que afectará sobretudo o Litoral Norte, empurrando assim a gota fria para Leste.

Para já estamos assim para quarta-feira. A zona com mais chances de precipitação elevada é o litoral a leste de Tavira.

Cenário mais provável:







Máximo previsto:






Se ela se aguentasse uns dias como estava inicialmente previsto poderíamos ter bons acumulados. Infelizmente, parece que não será assim.

Em 2006, uma gota fria fez a média do mês em 2 ou 3 dias no sotavento algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2020 às 19:30)

Boas, por aqui, um dia em que chama-se dia de cão. 

Máxima: 13.3ºC
mínima: 6.1ºC
actual: 8.3ºC


----------



## frederico (20 Jan 2020 às 19:38)

Desde 1986, estes foram os anos mais secos no Algarve:

1990/1991: 349 mm
1994/1995: 304 mm
1998/1995: 305 mm
2004/2005: 254 mm
2011/2012: 379 mm

O ano hidrológico 2018/2019 foi uma desgraça e entra nesta lista. O ano hidrológico corrente está até agora uma miséria. É o período seco mais longo dos últimos 30 anos. Isto está muito pior que em 2005.

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/images/artigos/DRAPALG EMAs - clima no Algarve.pdf

_Os níveis de precipitação não têm vindo a diminuir ao longo dos últimos anos, no entanto, e analisando os dados diários e horários, verifica-se cada vez mais, a regularidade com que ocorrem situações extremas, isto é, períodos curtos com grandes intensidades de precipitação (horas), seguidos de longos períodos de ausência da mesma (semanas). Tem-se verificado uma irregular distribuição de precipitação ao longo dos meses da época de chuva (Outubro a Abril), ocorrendo por vezes concentrada num ou dois meses e nem sempre nos tipicamente mais chuvosos (Dezembro e Janeiro), sendo essa irregularidade prejudicial em muitos aspectos, agronómicos e não só._


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2020 às 20:35)

Estremoz: dia frio com temperatura a oscilar entre os 2,8 ºC de mínima e 8,7 ºC de máxima; vento moderado com rajadas todo o dia. 

O céu quase sempre muito nublado, com nebulosidade procedente de leste, em alta correria para oeste formando como filamentos de grandes dimensões.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2020 às 23:57)

Rajada de *95km/h* ontem na EMA de Portalegre. Não é todos os dias que se tem um valor destes e muito menos com vento de Leste. A EMA de Elvas podia dar uma melhor ideia da velocidade do vento nas zonas mais baixas, mas o anemómetro não está a funcionar. 

Alguns efeitos por Arronches:
Nuvens "quase lenticulares" nesta foto e alguma água nos campos, por trás da árvore.














Fotos de Emílio Moitas.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2020 às 00:04)

O máximo na minha estação ficou nos 87 km/h hoje, é possível que a EMA do IPMA possa ter excedido os 95 km/h de ontem, vamos ver. Pelo menos desde que eu tenho dados, é nordestada recorde.


----------



## vamm (21 Jan 2020 às 06:18)

Bom dia com 0ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2020 às 19:10)

Estremoz: frio com céu nublado a partir do final da tarde. Temperatura a oscilar entre os 2,8 ºC e os 10,7 ºC.

*Atenção à probabilidade de trovoadas para o Algarve já esta noite.
*
A probabilidade de trovoadas irá estendendo-se às restantes regiões do sul e do centro/sul ao longo do dia de amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2020 às 21:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: frio com céu nublado a partir do final da tarde. Temperatura a oscilar entre os 2,8 ºC e os 10,7 ºC.
> 
> *Atenção à probabilidade de trovoadas para o Algarve já esta noite.
> *
> A probabilidade de trovoadas irá estendendo-se às restantes regiões do sul e do centro/sul ao longo do dia de amanhã.



Amanhã, a maior certeza é que vai estar um briol, com máxima de 12ºC, na volta ainda neva.  

@trovoadas , vê lá se as tuas amigas não falham desta vez.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Jan 2020 às 22:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Amanhã, a maior certeza é que vai estar um briol, com máxima de 12ºC, na volta ainda neva.
> 
> @trovoadas , vê lá se as tuas amigas não falham desta vez.


Epah sinceramente não espero grande coisa 
Já estou desanimado com isto e elas também...
É esperar para ver!

Quanto ao frio, têm estado uns dias excelentes! Queremos mais


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Jan 2020 às 22:32)

Acho que os próximos dias serão muito incertos, os aguaceiros serão muito dispersos e erróneos. Pode acontecer e a instabilidade apanhar alguma zona de maneira mais abrangente como na costa entre Olhão e VRSA!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2020 às 22:47)

Amanhã o modelo AROME prevê o grosso da instabilidade a entrar pelo Sotavento durante a tarde, em vez da entrada por Huelva prevista pelos modelos ECMWF e GFS.  






O AROME é normalmente o modelo que costuma acertar mais neste tipo de situações. Veremos se acerta novamente desta vez...


----------



## frederico (21 Jan 2020 às 23:34)

@"Charneca" Mundial ia escrever precisamente o mesmo. 

Quarta






Quinta






Se houver milagre na Quinta poderá ocorrer isto:





Sexta


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2020 às 07:32)

Pelas províncias de Sevilha, Córdoba, Cádis e Málaga já há acumulados interessantes em algumas estações nas últimas horas. Não me parece que as próximas horas da manhã acumulem alguma coisa no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jan 2020 às 08:42)

Bom dia
Esta é daquelas situações em que tudo pode acontecer... Podemos ter uma enorme decepção ou uma grande surpresa, sendo que nesta run o ecm e o gfs aumentam a precipitação para cerca de 30 mm a 40 mm de acumulado entre Faro e VRSA, e isto deve se ao prolongamento da precipitação até final de sábado. 
Só que é uma linha muito ténue, qualquer ligeira mudança e vai tudo parar a Espanha, que curiosamente não tem qualquer aviso!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2020 às 13:39)

Em Huelva está a chover bem há uns tempos... 
A estação de Mazagón, neste momento, acumula 8,3 mm. A ver se ainda chove bem no Algarve.


----------



## comentador (22 Jan 2020 às 13:50)

Boa tarde, por aqui céu muito nublado, como sempre! Chuva? Onde mesmo?


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jan 2020 às 13:57)

Parece que está mancha no radar está algo mais a leste do que o modelado ou estarei enganado??


----------



## pe5cinco5 (22 Jan 2020 às 14:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que está mancha no radar está algo mais a leste do que o modelado ou estarei enganado??



Sinceramente:






Nós ficamos a olhar secos enquanto eles bebem a bendita molhada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Jan 2020 às 14:50)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece que está mancha no radar está algo mais a leste do que o modelado ou estarei enganado??





pe5cinco5 disse:


> Nós ficamos a olhar secos enquanto eles bebem a bendita molhada.





comentador disse:


> Boa tarde, por aqui céu muito nublado, como sempre! Chuva? Onde mesmo?



Para além da imagem do Radar, vejam também a evolução nas imagens por satélite. Nota-se o desenvolvimento de instabilidade a sul do Algarve, aliado com o movimento de rotação da depressão para oeste, pois creio que o centro da depressão deverá estar no barlavento.
Quanto à pergunta de onde está a chover, por Arronches ainda não parou desde as 10 da manhã.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jan 2020 às 15:45)

Neste momento o centro da depressão deve estar a sudoeste analisando as imagens de satélite. Isso fará com que a linha de instabilidade a leste de Portugal se afaste mais ainda e comece a ser gerada alguma instabilidade a sul de Portugal... Se entra em terra ou não logo se verá!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2020 às 16:54)

Estremoz: chuva desde as 09h00  fraca durante a manhã, passando a aguaceiros moderados na parte da tarde.

Muito frio  com a temperatura máxima de 7,6 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2020 às 16:54)

No Alto Alentejo (principalmente no sudeste) vai chovendo, de forma fraca pelos acumulados.
Netatmo: *5.1mm*
Elvas: *2.5mm*
Campo Maior: *2.4mm*
Portalegre: *2.4mm
*
O núcleo da depressão parece estar sobre o sudoeste da Região Sul (Litoral Alentejano e Barlavento).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2020 às 18:19)

Para aqueles que acham que está tudo perdido, saliento-vos o seguinte: *este é apenas o primeiro dia do evento, e o menos generoso nos modelos*. 

Aliás, o movimento da depressão irá permitir que as linhas de instabilidade entrem pelo Sotavento, o que não aconteceu hoje.
Para além disso, choveu mais noutros pontos. Por exemplo, choveu e está a chover mais na Margem Esquerda do Guadiana (Baixo Alentejo), o que não estava nada à espera. 

Neste evento, é de salientar Mazagón que, na sua estação NETATMO, acumulou 19,8 mm até agora.


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2020 às 18:35)

Está a chover bem em parte do interior alentejano, segundo o radar. Os modelos não previam isto. A estação da Amareleja, por exemplo, vai acumulando e talvez passe dos 10 mm. Estas situações são difíceis de modelar, é tudo algo imprevisível e pode haver surpresas até Sábado.


----------



## frederico (22 Jan 2020 às 18:45)

Segundo o Arome amanhã poderá haver mais precipitação.

13h







16 h






A estação de São Fernando em Cádis já passou entretanto dos 28 mm. Huelva segue com 17 mm, Cartaya com 13.6 mm mas Ayamonte com apenas 0.7 mm e El Granado com 0 mm...


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Jan 2020 às 18:46)

Alguma Chuva nas estações Meteo Alentejo mais interiores como Amareleja e Campo Maior 

http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2020 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, frio e pouca chuva.

Máxima: 11.3ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual. 9.7ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2020 às 20:43)

Estremoz: por agora 6,6 ºC e com chuva moderada


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jan 2020 às 22:38)

A netatmo tem precipitação acumulada em praticamente todas as horas do dia, desde manhã.
*10.8mm* acumulados até ao momento. 
Elvas: *8.9mm*
Portalegre: *4.6mm*
Campo Maior: *4.4mm*


----------



## Illicitus (23 Jan 2020 às 11:23)

Chove agora a bom ritmo em Lagos. Já dá para fazer uma pequena "ribeira" rua abaixo.








A única Netatmo aqui de Lagos marca: 15.26mm até agora. Nada mau. Aparentemente caiu quase tudo por aqui. Monchique e Aljezur que costumam ser os imans da chuva aqui da zona estão quase a zero hoje.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2020 às 12:40)

Manhã fantástica de sol por Albufeira e no geral do Algarve central! Vento fraco. Está muito agradável! 
Em Lagos está um pequeno núcleo de instabilidade e depois só em Espanha, muito a leste. 

Pouca chuva de madrugada. Deu para molhar a estrada. Muito fraquinho!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2020 às 13:21)

Por aqui, brilha o sol e acumulou cerca de 1 mm durante a madrugada/início da manhã. 

Só amanhã à tarde é que deverá chover alguma coisa, devido à passagem duma linha de instabilidade ou frente.

Cut-off's com este movimento vindo de Espanha, muito pouco deixa por cá, as melhores cut-off's são aquelas que caem entre os Açores e o Continente, posicionando ao largo de Sagres, a cut-off em Fevereiro de 2017 desceu junto à costa portuguesa até ficar ali a SW de Sagres.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2020 às 14:44)

Boas,
Apesar de não ser nada por aí além, na minha zona até tem chovido razoavelmente.
Ontem:
Netatmo: *12mm*
Elvas: *10.6mm*
Portalegre: *5.7mm*
Campo Maior: *5.2mm*

Hoje:
Netatmo: *12mm*
Elvas: *11.5mm*
Portalegre: *8.4mm*
Campo Maior: *7.4mm
*
A netatmo segue com *37.6mm* mensais. Pelo menos já ultrapassou o valor do ano passado, que foi de 34.4mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 15:12)

Por aqui está a ser muito fraco e apenas amanhã e sábado deve se ter algo que se aproveite!!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2020 às 15:22)

Estremoz: tempo frio e húmido. Após o início da manhã com algum sol, a* corrente muito húmida procedente de sul* fomentou o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade e a ocorrência de aguaceiros frequentes e moderados desde as 11h00.

EOSDIS Worldview


----------



## RedeMeteo (23 Jan 2020 às 15:50)

Chuva torrencial em Serpa 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-serpa/


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2020 às 15:55)

A tarde esta´a ser muito instável, com a possibilidade de ocorrência de fortes aguaceiros, acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo.

O Algarve sai menos beneficiado por esta situação, uma vez que estando mais próximo do litoral é menor a irradiação do calor preveniente da superfície terrestre  e portanto com menores condições de instabilidade. As massas de ar húmidas vão ganhando cada vez maior instabilidade à medida que progridem para norte, recebendo desta forma mais calor procedente da irradiação terrestre, de tal forma que a maior instabilidade já se faz sentir mais a norte do Algarve.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2020 às 17:43)

Boas,
O dia está a ser marcado por alguns aguaceiros, há pouco ainda se ouviu trovoada, coisa rara por aqui em Janeiro.


----------



## comentador (23 Jan 2020 às 20:24)

Boa noite,

Alvalade do Sado para não dizer que não apanhou nada, teve apenas umas pingas escassas e fracas. Aqui estamos sempre mal com a chuva.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 20:30)

A precipitação que ocorreu foi quase toda concentrada na faixa interior junto à fronteira mas nada de relevante. Veremos os próximos 2 dias.
Barragem sofre!!


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2020 às 06:57)

Bom dia, 

Pelo movimento das nuvens, parece que hoje poderá ser mais interessante para o Algarve, vamos ver






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2020 às 08:41)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pelo movimento das nuvens, parece que hoje poderá ser mais interessante para o Algarve, vamos ver
> 
> ...


Parece que já desapareceu tudo... Típico...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (24 Jan 2020 às 09:03)

remember disse:


> Parece que já desapareceu tudo... Típico...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Pelo contrário a mancha de precipitação está cada vez mais perto bem como uma mancha enorme de nuvens altas
As próximas horas trarão alguma chuva aqui para o Algarve!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2020 às 09:42)

Até ao momento tudo a correr como tem vindo a ser modelado, e entre a próximas horas , e a manhã de Sábado serão provavelmente as maiores chances de algumas zonas do Sul terem alguma chuva, amanhã veremos o que rendeu!


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jan 2020 às 10:53)

O sudoeste Espanhol será o grande beneficiado deste evento. Uma espécie de compensação já que Dezembro foi fraco por lá. Assim como nós também eles estão numa grande seca por isso é bom alívio. 
Por aqui vamos ver as próximas horas...una coisa é certa não choverá para encher barragens.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2020 às 10:55)

Bela linha a entrar no Algarve  Com possibilidade de trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2020 às 11:38)

Câmaras web:

Windy Webcam


----------



## Tonton (24 Jan 2020 às 11:41)

3,2mm acumulados na passada hora em Sagres:


----------



## Tonton (24 Jan 2020 às 11:52)

Algarve com aviso amarelo até amanhã de manhã:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2020 às 11:55)

Enquando a linha a oeste vai entrando lentamente no Barlavento algarvio, uma bela linha secundária cobre todo o Sotavento, sendo que já deixou alguma trovoada em Faro.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jan 2020 às 12:04)

Já se ouviu um rosnar e caiu um aguaceiro em Faro (cidade).

2,6mm acumulados


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jan 2020 às 12:06)

Portanto, o pessoal que não é da região sul é que está a reportar... 
Há estações netatmo em Tavira que já passam dos 12 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jan 2020 às 12:23)

Chuva diluviana por Albufeira! À muito que não via chover assim!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2020 às 13:25)

19mm em carvoeiro e 5,2mm no Sitio das Fontes.

O carácter convectivo a fazer das suas, em termos de diferenças entre locais. Muito boa esta chuvinha!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2020 às 13:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Portanto, o pessoal que não é da região sul é que está a reportar...
> Há estações netatmo em Tavira que já passam dos 12 mm.



É que o pessoal do Algarve anda com os baldes na mão a apanharem a água.  

Por aqui, ouvi 1 ou 2 trovões e caiu uma bela chuvada ao final da manhã, mas a chuvada por volta das 6 h da manhã foi bem mais intensa do que esta. 

Neste momento, sigo com 11 mm acumulados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 13:42)

Acumulados até agora no Sotavento Algarvio, na rede NETATMO: 

- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 20,9 mm
- Porta Nova, Tavira: 13,8 mm
- Faz Fato: 13,6 mm
- Villablanca: 13,4 mm 

No Barlavento não está muito diferente, em alguns locais: 
- Olhos de Água: 12,6 mm
- Ferragudo: 12,5 mm

Não resolve os problemas da seca, mas a chuva é sempre bem-vinda ao Algarve!

Com a chuva de amanhã, espero uns 20 mm no Sotavento, o que corresponde a 50/60% da média mensal. Nada mal!


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jan 2020 às 13:56)

5,2mm em Faro (cidade) mas pelo radar ainda vem aí mais qualquer coisa


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Jan 2020 às 14:11)

Finalmente chove qualquer coisa de jeito em Mértola 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/dados-real-mertola/


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2020 às 14:13)

Esta manhã, na Mexilhoeira Grande. Bela foto!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2020 às 14:31)

Nada resolve, mas muitíssimo  bem vinda  







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Illicitus (24 Jan 2020 às 14:38)

Em Lagos seguimos com chuva fraca desde a manhã. 

Na Netatmo aqui da zona: 8,18mm

Lembrando que ontem o registado foi perto de 16mm, já é alguma coisa para esta zona.


----------



## cool (24 Jan 2020 às 14:48)

Boas.
Grândola deve estar a poucos minutos de apanhar uma bela chuvada...






Logo hoje que estou em Almada...,mas é de facto muito bem vinda!


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2020 às 14:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nada resolve, mas muitíssimo  bem vinda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tem que se começar por algum lado! 

A chuva vem progredindo para Norte e regando todo o vale do Sado que bem precisa!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2020 às 15:37)

MSantos disse:


> Tem que se começar por alguma lado!
> 
> A chuva vem progredindo para Norte e regando todo o vale do Sado que bem precisa!



Nem mais Miguel,e falando que está a chover nas zonas onde ela é mais precisa, ainda mais importante se torna, o vale do Sado como tu referiste é um exemplo disso! Acredito que os acumulados até ao dia de amanhã podem ser até bem generosos, a rondar os 25/30mm em muitos locais! Depois da lestada do inicio da semana, nada melhor que terminar a mesma assim


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jan 2020 às 15:51)

A chover forte agora em Faro (cidade), 13,8mm acumulados, 8,6mm na ultima hora


----------



## aoc36 (24 Jan 2020 às 16:15)

Finalmente um dia de chuva como deve ser! Por Albufeira já vai com 24.7mm.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2020 às 16:26)

aoc36 disse:


> Finalmente um dia de chuva como deve ser! Por Albufeira já vai com 24.7mm.



A rivalizar com Carvoeiro.. ehe! Que vai com 25,8mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2020 às 16:48)

No Baixo-Alentejo também tem chuvido bem  Mértola segue com *23.3mm* 

 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IMRTOLA3


----------



## Illicitus (24 Jan 2020 às 16:48)

Em Lagos tem chovido de forma fraca durante todo o dia. Acumulado até agora de 10,51mm.

Mas é muito bom ver o Sotavento finalmente receber alguma água. A Netatmo de Faz Fato já passou os 31mm hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2020 às 16:49)

Estremoz: muita chuva  na última meia hora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 16:51)

Belo dia de chuva pelo Algarve, como há muito não tinham!  

A costa do Sotavento está prestes a chegar aos 20 mm de acumulado diário. Na serra isso já aconteceu, sendo que Faz Fato segue com 31,2 mm e Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo com 24,8 mm.  

PS: A estação NETATMO de Vila Nova de Cacela acaba de superar os 20 mm. Segue com 20,5 mm.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jan 2020 às 17:52)

AInda pinga em Faro (cidade). Chegamos aos 17,0mm.  

Na minha estação do Corotelo, (S. Brás de Alportel) vamos com 26,2mm)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 18:06)

A frente de hoje já se afastou do Algarve.  

Estes foram alguns acumulados interessantes, na rede Wunderground: 

- Santa Luzia: 21,1 mm 
- Santo Estêvão: 20,3 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 22,6 mm 
- Querença: 20,6 mm 
- Vale Rosado: 31,3 mm 
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 24,9 mm


----------



## RedeMeteo (24 Jan 2020 às 18:43)

Acumulados razoáveis no Alentejo 
http://www.meteoalentejo.pt/mapa-regional/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2020 às 19:21)

A estação do @Gil_Algarvio em Manta Rota/VN Cacela leva 35,3mm


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2020 às 19:29)

os últimos largos meses tem sido catastróficos por aqui de modo que este fluxo de sudoeste transporta-nos para as monções da índia.

finalmente um dia de inverno.


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2020 às 19:50)

El Granado teve 32.4 mm. Um indício de que o Baixo Guadiana teve finalmente um acumulado decente. Ayamonte ficou apenas com 12.8 mm. Esperava mais para as estações do litoral como esta e VRSA e Tavira. 

O problema neste evento foi que os dois últimos dias falharam e o grosso da precipitação ficou a Leste de Lepe e Cartaya. Ainda assim ontem El Granado teve 11.6 mm.


----------



## MikeCT (24 Jan 2020 às 20:05)

Mais um aguaceiro e Faro (cidade) chegou aos 19,4mm.. Pelo radar ainda poderá vir mais qualquer coisa..

Temp. máx hoje foi de 14.6ºC.


----------



## frederico (24 Jan 2020 às 20:13)

MikeCT disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro e Faro (cidade) chegou aos 19,4mm.. Pelo radar ainda poderá vir mais qualquer coisa..
> 
> Temp. máx hoje foi de 14.6ºC.



Segundo os modelos até amanhã de manhã poderá vir alguma coisa. Estão umas boas células a Sul a ver se alguma coisa entra e não foge tudo para Espanha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 20:37)

frederico disse:


> Segundo os modelos até amanhã de manhã poderá vir alguma coisa. Estão umas boas células a Sul a ver se alguma coisa entra e não foge tudo para Espanha.


Pelo satélite parece que a pós-frontal está bem ativa, e parece vir na direção do Algarve. 
Veremos o que acontece...


----------



## comentador (24 Jan 2020 às 21:17)

Boa noite! Em Alvalade do Sado e mais uma vez o evento de esta tarde foi fraco, apenas 5 mm e muito espremidos. Esta zona do Vale do Sado antes chovia por toda a parte, pois até não fica muito distante do litoral e está a ser a zona com menos chuva no Continente. É bom saber que choveu razoavlemente no Algarve e no interior do Alentejo pois está a fazer bastante falta. Para aqui as previsões apenas apontam alguns vestígios de chuva na próxima semana e a preocupação e falta de água continuam a acentuar-se cada vez mais, infelizmente!!


----------



## aoc36 (24 Jan 2020 às 21:39)

Noite com algum nevoeiro. Por Albufeira choveu 28,8mm, muito bom. Vamos ver o que vem aí durante a noite.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2020 às 21:52)

Parece que a animação começou mais cedo do que estava à espera... 
As primeiras células pós-frontais estão a piques de entrar pela Costa Algarvia.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Jan 2020 às 23:39)

Finalmente posso relatar um dia - ou uma tarde e início de noite - de chuva muito agradável! Chuva a sério, não chuvisco, daquela que dá gosto ver cair. Ou, como costumo dizer, "chuva à norte!"
E como a temperatura está baixa (viva o inverno!) e não há grande vento, a humidade mantém-se persistentemente! Água por todo o lado...
Pode não ter grande efeito nas necessitadas barragens, mas é ouro para os terrenos e um regalo para a vista!... É que viver num quasi-deserto também cansa e a alma (ainda por cima beirã...) anseia por chuva!


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2020 às 23:58)

Boas,
A cut-off vai sendo empurrada para leste pelo anticiclone perdendo a pouca força que ainda tem e por consequência a precipitação vai-se dissipando. No entanto, ainda deu uma boa rega em grande parte do Alentejo. 
No caso da minha zona, temos os seguintes valores:
Netatmo: *9mm*
Elvas: *10mm*
Portalegre: *4.2mm*
Campo Maior: *3.4mm*

A netatmo segue com *46.5mm* e Portalegre com *51.4mm*. Campo Maior leva* 24mm* acumulados, próximo dos acumulados das estações de Badajoz.
Na próxima semana ainda deverá chover, mas com a situação prevista, as diferenças entre Portalegre e o Sudeste da região devem acentuar-se. Arronches fica no meio!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2020 às 00:37)

48mm este mês na minha estação e 4.8mm ontem. Agora sigo com 8.4ºC e vento de Leste, mini chuvisco apenas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2020 às 01:12)

Lentamente, a pós-frontal parece estar a seguir para Norte, em direção ao Algarve. 
As células deverão atingir a região nesta madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2020 às 03:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lentamente, a pós-frontal parece estar a seguir para Norte, em direção ao Algarve.
> As células deverão atingir a região nesta madrugada.



Nem todas chegarão à costa, estão a dissipar-se e as que se mantém dirigem-se para a costa espanhola. Efeito do deslocamento do centro depressionário para SE e depois para Leste e finalmente NE, gerando uma componente de W no movimento das células. Pouca actividade eléctrica, apenas a sul de Faro há cerca de meia hora.


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2020 às 03:35)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite! Em Alvalade do Sado e mais uma vez o evento de esta tarde foi fraco, apenas 5 mm e muito espremidos. Esta zona do Vale do Sado antes chovia por toda a parte, pois até não fica muito distante do litoral e está a ser a zona com menos chuva no Continente. É bom saber que choveu razoavlemente no Algarve e no interior do Alentejo pois está a fazer bastante falta. Para aqui as previsões apenas apontam alguns vestígios de chuva na próxima semana e a preocupação e falta de água continuam a acentuar-se cada vez mais, infelizmente!!



Estive a ver há semanas dados da tua zona dos anos 80 e 90 e há muitos anos hidrológicos acima dos 700 ou 800 mm, mas os últimos 7 anos foram terríveis, a quebra na precipitação média neste década foi enorme e uma das consequência é o aumento da mortalidade do sobreiro.


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2020 às 09:13)

8 a 15 mm durante a madrugada na região de Tavira, Cacela, Castro Marim. 

A sinóptica já está a mudar e as células já estão a ser empurradas para Leste. Parece-me que o evento acabou. Atenção a alguns acumulados na Andaluzia:

Malága acumulou esta noite 74.7 mm.
O Aeroporto de Málaga acumulou 68.9 mm.
Vejer de La Frontera 66.3 mm.
Torremollinos 48.4 mm.

A ver se nos próximos dias chegam alguns restos das frentes de Noroeste.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2020 às 10:45)

Eu já dei o evento como morto. É impressionante como não conseguimos ter surpresas por aqui!
Segue com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, os restos das células que foram "esfumado" durante a noite aqui na costa. 
Agora vem a corrente de noroeste a empatar neste evento em particular e nos próximos que nem chegarão cá.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2020 às 12:03)

Pelos vistos, nesta madrugada pouco, mas mesmo pouco choveu, e foi tudo no Sotavento. A ver: 

- Vila Nova de Cacela: 10,9 mm (total do evento: 47,1 mm)
- Tavira: 7,6 mm (total: 30,3 mm)
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 4,7 mm (total: 42,3 mm)
- Faro: 6,9 mm (total: 28,6 mm)

 

Se formos a ver, 47,1 mm num evento até não é nada mau, já que a média de janeiro no Sotavento anda à volta dos 50 mm. No entanto, poderia ter chovido bem mais, como é óbvio. 
Neste caso, as células fugiram todas para a região do Estreito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2020 às 12:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu já dei o evento como morto. É impressionante como não conseguimos ter surpresas por aqui!
> Segue com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, os restos das células que foram "esfumado" durante a noite aqui na costa.
> Agora vem a corrente de noroeste a empatar neste evento em particular e nos próximos que nem chegarão cá.



A situação era prevista pelo Arome-Harmonie da Aemet em que as células quase não chegariam à costa. A estação do IPMA em Tavira foi aquela que registou mais precipitação, cerca de 10 mm, por aqui acumulei cerca de 3 mm.

O melhor modelo foi o Arome-Harmonie da Aemet bem preciso na quantidade de precipitação e mesmo nos dias em que choveu, só previa mais no dia de ontem e assim foi, nos restantes dias esteve impecável. Já o ECMWF teve excelente na região de Málaga aonde os acumulados seriam mais elevados e assim foi.

Ontem, acabei o dia com 19 mm.

Resta esperar que Fevereiro, Março e Abril traga mais chuva para as barragens encaixarem mais alguma coisa, mas isto não está nada famoso, quando falha o Outono o ano hidrológico fica logo condenado, a excepção foi o Inverno 2009/2010.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2020 às 13:15)

Os próximos meses são uma grande incógnita! Resta-nos a formação de alguma Cut-off que salve isto tipo Maio de 2016 que rendeu cerca de 200mm. Neste momento algo do género garantia-nos o Verão mas continuaríamos numa situação grave a jogar todas as esperanças no Outono /Inverno 20/21. De qualquer das formas ganharíamos tempo para implementar medidas importantes.

O dia de hoje está melhor do que estava à espera... Solarengo e agradável para variar. Era muita fruta ter mais alguns aguaceiros...


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2020 às 13:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Os próximos meses são uma grande incógnita! Resta-nos a formação de alguma Cut-off que salve isto tipo Maio de 2016 que rendeu cerca de 200mm. Neste momento algo do género garantia-nos o Verão mas continuaríamos numa situação grave a jogar todas as esperanças no Outono /Inverno 20/21. De qualquer das formas ganharíamos tempo para implementar medidas importantes.
> 
> O dia de hoje está melhor do que estava à espera... Solarengo e agradável para variar. Era muita fruta ter mais alguns aguaceiros...



Nós nunca temos os ingredientes todos, falta sempre algum condimento, desta vez faltou uma localização melhor da cut-off e as trovoadas que podem fazer diferenças.

Já no Levante Espanhol desde Outono de 2018 que tem sempre todos os ingredientes, a sinóptica tem sido perfeita para eles.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2020 às 14:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nós nunca temos os ingredientes todos, falta sempre algum condimento, desta vez faltou uma localização melhor da cut-off e as trovoadas que podem fazer diferenças.
> 
> Já no Levante Espanhol desde Outono de 2018 que tem sempre todos os ingredientes, a sinóptica tem sido perfeita para eles.


Com o anticiclone sempre às nossas latitudes, já se sabe que vai sempre tudo parar lá. Nos últimos anos, o levante espanhol tem tido muitos mais temporais do que nós, o que nesta altura era suposto ser ao contrário. Em poucos dias, em alguns locais do Mediterrâneo,  choveu quase mais do que nos últimos dois anos em certas regiões do Sul.
Na semana que vem, regressa-se ao regime dos rios atmosféricos que deixam quase 200mm no litoral norte e pronto, não há meio da sinóptica mudar para algo mais animador a nível meteorológico e favorável no combate à falta de água existente ainda em muitas zonas da Região Sul.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2020 às 15:07)

Boas.
De volta ao Alentejo, algumas réstias de danos na flora por causa da ventania da outra semana, mais duas árvores tombadas aqui no bairro que ainda não foram recolhidas, não estão a obstruir nada. Sigo então com 9.9ºC e 1mm.


----------



## aoc36 (25 Jan 2020 às 15:40)

Mais um dia de chuva por Albufeira. Manhã com sol, tarde com alguma chuva..


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2020 às 16:22)

Olha, olha... Chuva no Sotavento à tarde. 
Desta não esperava!!!

Acumulados neste momento (rede NETATMO):

- Faz Fato: 21 mm
- Tavira: 13,9 mm
- Santo Estêvão: 11 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 12,5 mm

E isto quando toda a gente achava que já tinha terminado o evento. Muito bom!!!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2020 às 17:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Olha, olha... Chuva no Sotavento à tarde.
> Desta não esperava!!!
> 
> Acumulados neste momento (rede NETATMO):
> ...



É interessante que estas células não vieram do mar mas formaram-se em terra com movimento de NW ou WNW.
Aliás, a própria previsão do IPMA não contemplava este bónus já no fluxo de NW, no flanco ocidental do núcleo depressionário, mas O GFS tinha lá estes aguaceiros embora não tão generosos.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (25 Jan 2020 às 19:22)

E agora a próxima rega  será quando!!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2020 às 21:01)

Boa Noite,
De regresso ao Alentejo, sem chuva mas com muitas nuvens e algumas células que estavam em Espanha, visíveis. Atmosfera bastante limpa, pois na zona de Arraiolos já se avistava bem a Serra de S. Mamede. Tudo regado e o Rio Caia tem um bom caudal que deverá manter-se com a chuva prevista durante a semana. Apesar de não ser nada por aí além, certamente que na serra vai render uns bons mm's.

Árvore no meu quintal completamente sem folhas em alguns ramos devido à ventania do início da semana. De referir que estava bem composta quando me fui embora.  Foi a valer por aqui! 

*2mm* acumulados hoje na netatmo e as restantes estações rondam esse valor.

Com o céu limpo e vento nulo, vai refrescando.* 5,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2020 às 00:04)

Boas, sigo com 6.3ºC por aqui com vento nulo. Se o céu continuar limpo, vamos ver o quanto arrefece ainda por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2020 às 01:06)

5.8ºC, vai descendo lentamente. Entretanto não sei de onde vieram 0.2mm, não chove nem está nevoeiro, deve andar algum bicharoco no pluviómetro ou ficou água de ontem...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2020 às 02:00)

Nevoeiro cerrado com *3,1*C*, a subir. 
Mínima de *2,7*C *


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2020 às 11:05)

Boas, mínima de 3.4ºC. Sigo agora com 9.9ºC e 89% HR.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jan 2020 às 11:22)

Boas ontem à noite estava húmido e fresco! Parecia que entrava nos ossos. É bom para o repouso vegetativo mas era necessário mais. Sensação igual lembro-me de ter logo em Novembro principalmente nos pós - frontais mas isso era no tempo em que haviam... Saudades dessas descargas de ar frio de noroeste que eram precedidas de boas frentes.

Ontem ao final da tarde ainda caiu um bom aguaceiro que entrou por Albufeira e foi para o interior. Foi o fim da gota fria!


----------



## Illicitus (26 Jan 2020 às 13:57)

Céu nublado, mas ausência de vento aqui por Lagos. Um dia daqueles em que tudo parece acontecer em "câmara lenta".

De acordo com a Netatmo aqui da zona, Lagos vai com 40 mm acumulados em Janeiro. Longe dos 125.2 mm de Dezembro, é verdade, mas nos tempos que correm nem nos podemos queixar muito por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2020 às 20:12)

Boa Noite,
Nevoeiro matinal, mas que rapidamente deu lugar ao céu pouco nublado. Entretanto, ao final da tarde ficou muito nublado sendo que ainda chegaram a cair uns pingos.
As típicas... 













Mais limpo para Sul:




Campos bem regados e tal como já referido, as barragens agrícolas estão cheias.












Vestígio da ventania de há 1 semana atrás. No entanto, notava-se que a árvore já estava algo doente.




__________
Máx: *12,6ºC*
Min: *2,7ºC*

Atualmente,* 9,1ºC* e céu nublado.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2020 às 00:20)

Céu limpo e *4,7ºC*. No entanto, é notável já algum nevoeiro a formar-se junto ao rio.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2020 às 19:35)

Boas,
Chuvisco e nuvens baixas, o acumulado até ao momento ronda os 2mm, e assim deve ser a semana.


----------



## comentador (27 Jan 2020 às 20:31)

Boa noite! O dia esteve sempre muito nublado com alguns períodos de Sol. A semana vai ser toda assim no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve sem, chuva alguma nas previsões das próximas 2 semanas.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2020 às 23:22)

Boas,
Por aqui, chuva miudinha, mas persistente e que de vez em quando, é intensa. Vai regando...
Das estações da zona só Portalegre tem acumulado, 5mm até ao momento.
As restantes estações que normalmente uso como referência estão a 0's, sendo praticamente esse o cenário dominante na Região Sul.

Desde sempre, na linha de divisão. 

*12,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (27 Jan 2020 às 23:44)

Quantas semanas agora até voltarmos a ter alguma chuva por estas bandas??
Aliás podemos ter se calhar alguns sinais da primavera no início de Fevereiro!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2020 às 00:01)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Quantas semanas agora até voltarmos a ter alguma chuva por estas bandas??
> Aliás podemos ter se calhar alguns sinais da primavera no início de Fevereiro!


Na melhor das hipóteses, terão chuva já no início de fevereiro. Alguns membros do ECMWF e do GFS preveem muita chuva lá para os dias 8 a 11 de fevereiro. Veremos se será mesmo assim... 

Na pior das hipóteses, terão tempo anticiclónico até mais não, tal como em 2012 ou 2019.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2020 às 11:13)

Estremoz: manhã com muita chuva 

Estas frentes que se dispõem segundo os paralelos são muito benéficas, uma vez que carregam muita humidade e garantem precipitação durante várias horas.


----------



## comentador (28 Jan 2020 às 16:34)

Boa tarde,

Em Alvalade do Sado só nuvens a passar mas nem uma pinga cai do céu. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2020 às 19:03)

Boa Noite,
Madrugada e manhã com alguma chuva e tarde com boas abertas, pois a dorsal vai ganhando terreno.
Entretanto, qualquer chuvinha que caia faz logo com que o caudal das ribeiras aumente e isso era notável hoje na Ribeira de Arronches. Basta aparecer um dia com chuva mais significativa para as ribeiras encherem novamente com em dezembro, mas até ao momento, não está favorável para tal. O ECM é praticamente o único modelo que coloca alguma precipitação para aqui até ao final da semana.














Acumulados de hoje e mensalmente:
Portalegre: *6.7mm* / *65.1mm*
Netatmo: *3mm* / *52mm*
Elvas: *1mm* /*46.9mm*
Campo Maior: *1mm* /*27mm*

*12,4ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2020 às 20:16)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva. Pelo menos hoje o poente foi bonito. 





Durante a madrugada é capaz de ter chuviscado porque de manhã o chão estava molhado. Portalegre acumulou *1.5mm. *

*10,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2020 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens, tempo húmido e ameno. 

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima. 11.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jan 2020 às 21:16)

Boa Noite,
Chuvisco/chuva fraca desde final da tarde e deve ser uma constante até sábado, mas talvez amanhã seja mais intensa. Entretanto parece vir uma amostra de primavera no inicio da semana devido à subida da dorsal.
Muita humidade e tudo corre água, está bom para os caracóis e lesmas que eram ás dezenas no passadiço junto ao rio. Sempre vai mantendo os solos bem abastecidos e os cursos de água a correr bem.

O teto de nuvens deve rondar os 300m, pois há bocado notava-se que estava ao nível das torres da zona alta da vila.





2.5mm em Portalegre e aqui deve rondar 1mm.

Frio, como se sabe, não existe.  *11,2ºC* atuais.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2020 às 13:19)

Boas,
Noite e manhã de chuviscos/chuva fraca. Agora não chove, mas a zona da Serra continua a acumular.
Como é habitual...
Portalegre: *8mm*
Netatmo: *1.1mm*
Elvas: *0.8mm

15,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## comentador (31 Jan 2020 às 21:33)

Boa noite, em Alvalade do Sado, céu encoberto e nada de chuva, os solos vão tomando crosta seca por cima. E vai acentuar nas próximas semanas. Hoje fui a Évora e é uma alegria ver os campos a escorrer água por todo o lado,  foi um dia de chuva fraca mas persistente. Os solos têm muita água em cima. De Alvito para Baixo entramos na zona seca do País que parece não reverter.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jan 2020 às 22:57)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, em Alvalade do Sado, céu encoberto e nada de chuva, os solos vão tomando crosta seca por cima. E vai acentuar nas próximas semanas. Hoje fui a Évora e é uma alegria ver os campos a escorrer água por todo o lado,  foi um dia de chuva fraca mas persistente. Os solos têm muita água em cima. De Alvito para Baixo entramos na zona seca do País que parece não reverter.


Ontem estive em Beja/Aljustrel e a escorrência é praticamente nula. Os solos estão pesados mas não existe água nenhuma à superfície. As ribeiras quase não correm. Passei também por muitas pequenas barragens quase vazias. A sorte da zona é que tem comunicação com Alqueva mas o mesmo não se pode dizer de Castro Verde, Ourique, Almodôvar,...
A nível de solos estamos numa situação ideal para chover mas simplesmente não chove...


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2020 às 23:28)

Boas,
Por aqui, após a hora de almoço e até meio da tarde não choveu. Entretanto, mais para o final do dia voltou a chover e tem-se mantido o regime de chuviscos/chuva fraca. Apesar de se tornar chata, é excelente para os solos e nascentes e sempre é melhor do que estar constantemente nublado e não cair nada.
Acumulados de hoje e mensais:
Portalegre: *13mm*/*83.8mm*
Netatmo: *2mm*/*54.7mm*
Elvas: *1.5mm*/*49mm*
Campo Maior: *0.4mm/30.2mm
*
Provavelmente só Portalegre é que deve mexer algo até ás 00h, mas pouco. A média para a estação de Portalegre é de 95.5mm e para a restante zona ronda os 80/70mm. Na generalidade termina abaixo da média, mas melhor do que no ano passado e nos anteriores e como tantos outros meses, portanto nada mau.
Desde que a estação netatmo surgiu, tem-se os seguintes registos em janeiro:
2018: 39.5mm
2019: 34.4mm

2017 deve ter sido idêntico e desde 2015, provavelmente só 2016 é que escapou a valores tão baixos.

Ainda deve continuar a chover ao longo da madrugada. Entretanto, venha de lá o sol  que também faz falta, desde que não seja para durar muitas semanas, claro! 
*
13,4ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2020 às 00:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Ontem estive em Beja/Aljustrel e a escorrência é praticamente nula. Os solos estão pesados mas não existe água nenhuma à superfície. As ribeiras quase não correm. Passei também por muitas pequenas barragens quase vazias. A sorte da zona é que tem comunicação com Alqueva mas o mesmo não se pode dizer de Castro Verde, Ourique, Almodôvar,...
> A nível de solos estamos numa situação ideal para chover mas simplesmente não chove...



Bom eu diria que nunca se esteve tao bem  neste Ano Hidrológico como agora, e apesar de parar de chover como o nível de água nos solos está bastante bom vai continuar a escorrencia e o aumento do nível das barragens mesmo que não chova nada neste mês.
Tal como no ano passado o nível das barragens aumentará até pelo menos até  final do próximo mês. 
Aguardemos para ver o que nos reserva os próximos meses.


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 05:59)

Janeiro de 2020 Sines

Existem algumas lacunas, mas se um dia for criada uma base de dados portuguesa ... 

Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Toby (1 Fev 2020 às 06:01)

Janeiro de 2020 Beja

Existem algumas lacunas, mas se um dia for criada uma base de dados portuguesa ... 

Tenha um bom fim-de-semana.


----------

